# Halloween Safety Tips



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.capnwacky.com/halloween/safety.html

Actually, just check out the whole hallowe'en portion of that site!

http://www.capnwacky.com/halloween/


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hahaha
nice.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I loved the cards...thx for the link!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

A nice little excursion to get me in the mood!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool


----------



## theworstwitch (May 27, 2007)

Good Old Cap'n Wacky!


----------

